# The Towers Hospital Leicester, 2012/2013



## MD (Apr 6, 2014)

The Towers Hospital in Leicester, an institution for people with mental illness for over 140 years, closed its beds in the year 2000 and saw its last outpatients in 2013.
The male side George Hine house... myself and goldie have covered quite a bit of the Towers over the years, and this was nice to finish off several years of exploring.. 
George Hine house 






the great war 





tiles 




Bank




staff canteen Garden















Split corridor 




Wards











The main hall 






the stage 






Sound system





The ladies changing room under the stage 





up in the gods 





The mirror ball pretty similar to Raucby




Some randoms






scales in the stores 





Butchery block






Coffee lounge 





the woodshed





Garden ( notice the bars ) 





Other end of the sunken road 





Hall 





The last show 





pretty picture heavy but there is plenty to see  
hopefully Goldie will add some more​


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 6, 2014)

Like that! cheers


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 6, 2014)

After doing the female side some years back it was good to finally see parts of the male side last year. Bit of an interesting one, not knowing what to expect round the next corner.


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 6, 2014)

Very nice looks a great explore thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 6, 2014)

Great photos from both of you really enjoyed it,thanks.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 7, 2014)

Never seen this place before in any reports. I like it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## cheesecrisps (Apr 7, 2014)

Awesome what a place love the picture of the tiles and the Split corridor, thankyou.


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 7, 2014)

Nicely shot guys, thanks for sharing. I love those old green wall tiles.


----------



## vanburen (Apr 8, 2014)

Those tiles are simlar to the ones at Rauceby Asylums admin until they got nicked....


----------



## Badger (Apr 8, 2014)

Great pictures both of you. The wall tiles, the ceiling in the sports hall, the floor in the sports hall and the 1998 fire procedure...... Great! Thanks.


----------

